# SE MI arrow build



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

who does the best arrow builds around Detroit? got some new Easton 4mm fmj's and I don't want just slap a quick fletch on these. I'd like to get guidance on how my arrows should be dressed for my bow and broadheads. thanks guys.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

I run AAE maxx hunter vanes on my FMJ out of my hoyt hyperforce. I don't know anyone in that area who fletches or builds arrows though sorry. I usually do my own.


----------

